# How do race/sports cars get that popping/flames when revving



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

It's always puzzled me as how they get the popping and spits of flame when at the start of a race. Are they just flooring the throttle and the rev limiter is causing this as after watching some utube vids they don't seem to be giving it max revs :? 
A mate reckons they lower the rev limiter :? But that doesn't sound right. Anyone?

Paul


----------



## ElijahTT (Oct 10, 2014)

Few ways.

Basically unburnt fuel can cause 'small' flames so basically any mapped car running a little rich has a good chance of doing this. Infact the Mazda RX8 are known for running rich from the factory and can often be heard 'spitting'.

'Correct' way would be to have ALS, however replacing the turbo every few thousand mile doesn't sound that appealing to 99% of drivers (road car).


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

ElijahTT said:


> Few ways.
> 
> Basically unburnt fuel can cause 'small' flames so basically any mapped car running a little rich has a good chance of doing this. Infact the Mazda RX8 are known for running rich from the factory and can often be heard 'spitting'.
> 
> 'Correct' way would be to have ALS, however replacing the turbo every few thousand mile doesn't sound that appealing to 99% of drivers (road car).


What is ALS?

Been watching some rallying and the cars are constantly popping etc. sounds great!

Paul


----------



## ElijahTT (Oct 10, 2014)

That would most likely be ALS.

Anti lag (ALS) being none technical keeps the turbo spinning.

This is why WRC cars tend to sound awesome 'popping/banging' etc but they change to turbo very often lol.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Excess, unburnt fuel


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Was driving home from work one evening and all of a sudden a loud gun popping sound comes from my car exhaust and a women screams out :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Many years ago i had a corsa with a highly tuned 2.1 throttle bodied red top engine from courtney motorsport, that thing was a flying machine and on downshifts would pop and fire the odd flame  Was so much fun and destroyed many high performance cars.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I had a mate with an old LandRover 110 who could get his exhaust to backfire by quickly blipping the throttle and dipping the clutch together - it just dumped all its fuel into the exhaust and **boOom!'
Great entertainment driving through town on a Friday night with all the Neds diving for cover :twisted:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Used to do the same on my 1200 Bandit, give her a bit o beans then onto over run, hit the kill switch, dump a little un-burnt into the exhaust, flick switch back on and watch 'em dive for cover.
Once the fuel in the hot exhaust lit up, it went with a right bang, spat a 6" flame out for good measure.
Childish I know but, narrow town centre streets on a weekend, packed with wide boys in groups, intimidating the locals, was a favourite. Watching 'Tommy 10 men' duck n cover in front of his pals was always entertaining. :twisted:


----------



## ElijahTT (Oct 10, 2014)

Anti lag.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I did my CBT last Saturday, and the 'sit up and beg' AJS brand 125cc bikes we were using let out an alarmingly loud tinny bang every so often


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Someone I knew used to turn his ignition on and off in the Mersey tunnel to make a loud bang. Great fun until his exhaust fell off and he had to get towed out and pay the charge for it


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Talking of tunnels...... If we were heading out Harrogate way, three of us had V twins, my SP1 and two chums on a 998R and a Mille, we always 'somehow' found ourselves sending it on through the tunnel that runs under the runway at Leeds/Bradford Airport.
Honestly, they boomed like a bass drum fired from a navel gun! :twisted:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

This


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

J•RED said:


> This


No sir, THIS.
BMW E30 M50 Turbo - Anti Lag:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

TomBorehamUK said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> > This
> ...


Holy sh*t!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That's hilarious. Love it!

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

So are these guys fitting something to there engines to make them do this?

Paul


----------



## ElijahTT (Oct 10, 2014)

I had to swap to an autronic ecu on my evo VI for anti lag.

I deactivated it once new turbo went on though.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

But doesn't the anti lag destroy the turbo?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Tuners offer maps that do this. they even refer to them as the pop/bang map & flames map.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My old bike had a full single-sided race system and popped when engine braking. My wife could hear me approaching the village from about a mile away! Fuel economy was tragic but it sounded awesome.

My current bike is the exact same model but with twin OEM silencers and exhaust. It gives nearly the same power with twice the fuel range and no popping.

Race setup is probably fine for a race tracks, but impractical.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

TheVarix said:


> But doesn't the anti lag destroy the turbo?


Yes and your exhaust


----------

